# Which type are you crushing on, the most?



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

OtisPB said:


> Oh, and to hell with all you ladies for not mentioning ENFJ guys. :tongue:


two of my most intense crushes were on ENFJ guys i knew when i was younger. you all are caring and awesome, wish you were not so rare!....there, someone said it. 

in general, though, it hasn't been one specific MBTI type; but there is a pattern of crushing on enneatype 8s and 9w8s like crazy ~ i don't know if i've ever met any single guy in real life of one of those types and _not_ developed a crush. :blushed:


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

Always have had a thing for XSTP guys.

Now more curious about IXTJs and XNFJs.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Infp....


----------



## killemdeader (Dec 22, 2012)

INFP/ISFPs drive me crazy :blushed:


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

ENFPs, INFJs and ISFPs


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Inxx


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

ENFP

I love how the former will seem well-together and hit you with something random:

ENFP: "So what did you do on the snow day"
ME: "Oh I worked some; relaxed a bit, did you read the bible like you always do" (religious)
ENFP: "Actually, I smoked this new strain of weed and had amazing sex...then I read the bible" going from matter-of-fact to bubbly. Im like wtf? lawl.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've fallen the hardest for an ENFJ....It was like nothing else I've ever experienced...


----------



## shefa (Aug 23, 2012)

ISTP, ENFP, ENFJ, ENTP. Seems random. Maybe there's one underlying characteristic that draws me to all of them.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeez I wish I knew the type of all the men I dated...

I know two. My first love was an ENTP. Talk about a vindictive break up!

All other guys weren't interested in MBTI or simply were too difficult to convince to take it.

I did date a guy who happily took the test and it said he was an ENFP. However, I think he was really unstable and insecure. We were very emotionally compatible though. He did a few things that caused my intuition to tell me to keep my distance and RUN! I explained he understood but then months later he reappeared and cursed me out via text... It was an essay. 

Good guy, just has a lot of personal demons to overcome that he is in denial about. Wish him well. Unforgettable dates though just talking mostly.

Oh wait I just remembered another ENFP I dated too! Those dates were an absolute blast! Great spirit but he would disappear and reappear months later. I think he was going through a mini depression of some sort. Extremely talented artist though! OMG at his paintings! Never seen anything like it, EVER! Hope he's well too.


Ya ENFPs I got a thing for y'all! Just never gets too far...I need to look into these ENFJs next.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

ENTP, for life. <3 <3 <3 :happy:


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Am currently deeply interested in an ISTJ.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love the INTJs-- genuine, intelligent, darkly fun, challenge to figure out... done.

I've gone for ENxPs-- something about that shared Ne really gets me going.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

ENTJ, but I also really enjoy conversations with INTJ's as well. Te is the magnet for me...my best friend's are ESTJ and ENTJ.


----------



## Kallie747 (Jan 19, 2013)

I tend to be drawn to ENTP's they can have conversations that are hilarious and say things that make "sense" but I just would never think of! I admire them because they naturally have something I can't really learn. Go ENTPs...


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I notice I like ENTP personality types the best.

Slightly obnoxious, random, logical. They can either drag me into some fun adventure or talk about general relativity........while dragging me into some fun adventure.


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

IxTPs 5eva


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

I currently have a crush for a certain INFJ member on this Forum ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Well lately I sort of like this girl who I believe is an ENFP. She's really nice and has a mind that generates all sorts of odd ideas most people don't think about, just like I do. I see her a few times a week. I like spending time with her and listening to what she has to say. She's very expressive. I did learn she was pansexual, which was cool. But my crush on her is rather mild and not worth pursing at this point. She has a boyfriend right now so any relationship like that is out of the question. :tongue:


----------



## CaptainWildChild (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know what personality type they had but I generally like the introverts^^


----------

